# Turning Lilac?



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

I was shrub trimming this weekend. I have an old, sprawling lilac with a long 8-10 ft dead branch that is about 6-7 inches at the base. The base has some cracks in it, but there are some solid sections that are less thick. 

Is lilac interesting to turn? And how small dia. should I save/not save? I am new to turning. I do not have a pen kit or tools, just an old Sears lathe and very basic tools. I thought the branches might be good to practice with. I have little experience with the lathe.

dave

p.s. my wife wants me to "cut that thing down!" But in my eyes, I see it as turning potential. So I don't want to cut it until I know what I want to do with it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*lilac*

Dave,
Lilac is good to turn. I made a vase out of chunk someone gave me. It was a ratty looking piece of wood but once turned, was pretty nice. Lilac has a flowery flagrence when turning, very nice. You could probably make the upright parts of candlestick holders, pens, winestoppers, just to name a few things. Go for it, have fun.
Mike Hawkins:shifty:


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

Mike, you're right! I cut off a chunk last night and made a small tool handle. It was much easier to turn than the maple I tried with my last project this winter. Here's a photo. I really like the wood coloring.









Now I need to search for Niki's post on how to make a jig to drill a center hole in the handle for the tool shaft. I have a vague recollection that he posted something on that.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Daveb
Nice job Dave. I like that handle.You did well. In order to drill a hole in the handle for the tool , just use some kind of clamp or wood screw to clamp the handle in and hold it while you drill the hole. Mark the center with an awl so the bit doesn't walk on you. I drilled many handles just holding the handle. A good project to turn is an awl using the wood you have. Easy to turn and useful in the shop. If your interested in turning one e-mail me and I will send you a picture and tell you how to turn. [email protected]. net. Again, nice job and keep turning, you don't need a ton of tools right away. Mitch


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

Thanks, Mitch.

I have another question - what glue to use for gluing a metal shaft in a wood hole.

I am replacing a molded plastic handle for a small socket driver. With a round hole, only the glue will keep it from twisting under a torque. I think my options are wood glue, silicone glue, or Gorilla glue. Gorilla glue may expand into the small gap at the end of the round shaft that has been flattened slightly. Or I could put a mix of wood glue and saw dust into the bottom of the hole to help form a wedge.


----------



## Byrney (Feb 4, 2008)

Daveb said:


> I have another question - what glue to use for gluing a metal shaft in a wood hole.


I'd do this using two-part epoxy resin - in fact I made myself a woodturning tool this way some time ago. I think the bond is about as solid as it gets.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*tool holder*

I second the motion on the two part epoxy. I occasionally make some custom screwdrivers using the hardware kits from Rocklers. I use 5 minute epoxy, sets up real quick and doesn't let go. When making the handles for the screwdrivers, lathe chisels, etc., I normally turn a blank so it is round and drill the hole first while it is on the lathe. Then I use a tailcenter in the hole on the tail end, other end is tightened in a chuck. This way the handle is concetric to the hole in it. Very easy to do at that point also.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## toadfrog66 (Jul 2, 2008)

firehawkmph

Recently I turned a wine goblet out of lilac, flooded it with teak oil and waited until the next day to turn the bowl part. Much to my surprise the wood had split in the same way cherry wood splits. How did you manage to keep your lilac from splitting?

toadfrog66


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

In my case, I cut the stock from a branch that has been dead for at least a year.
Dave


----------

